
The Last Resort, Robert De Niro's Forgotten '90s Adventure Game - tintinnabula
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/exploring-the-last-resort-robert-de-niros-forgotten-90s-adventure-game
======
jkubicek
I loved this game. One of the more satisfying computer games I remember
playing in the 90s.

I have no idea how I got it, I almost certainly didn't buy it. I'm guessing
the CD-Rom came free with our family Gateway 2000 desktop.

~~~
kodt
Yes, I had a copy that came with a Gateway 2000 that was purchased around
96/97.

Also came with MechWarrior 2: Mercenaries, SPQR, & Deadlock.

~~~
ethbro
Oh, cow boxes. Unfortunately, my last memory of Gateway was after they'd
declined to physical stores and a sales rep sold my mother a machine without
an AGP slot as "perfect for gaming" as a surprise Christmas gift.

------
micheljansen
I remember picking this game up from the budget bin at my local toy store as a
kid. It came in a beautiful retail box full of weird goodies, that was
normally reserved for premium games 10x the price. The game itself looked
gorgeous as well. I was probably still too immature and definitely understood
too little English to appreciate the story and humor at the time, but I
remember it being weird as hell.

It's a shame there is no easy way to play these old games on a modern
iPad/iPhone. Seems like such an appropriate platform for the art form and
gameplay.

~~~
fit2rule
I'm almost certain games like this could be played through DOSBox on iOS (the
DOSPad project, for example) ..

------
cmdrfred
_The game has never been re-released to run on modern machines, making it
incredibly difficult, if not nearly impossible, to play now._

You can play it by setting up windows 3 in DOSbox

~~~
bringfire
Funny how memories express themselves in reality. I was just thinking of this
game the other day, and how unique the experience of playing it was as a young
adult. Very interesting to read the back story behind its making all of these
years later.

------
soneca
Even at launch time review, the critic was more concerned about trashing Myst
than the game to be reviewed:

[http://www.gamespot.com/reviews/nine-
review/1900-2543940/](http://www.gamespot.com/reviews/nine-
review/1900-2543940/)

------
jackvalentine
> Even with names like De Niro, Tyler, and Cher involved it is only rarely
> referenced.

I find that a happy thought - they weren't able to throw celebrity at a game
and make it popular.

~~~
coldtea
It can also be an unhappy thought: sometimes a great offbeat work can't reach
the BS consuming masses, even when you throw celebrity and money to market it,
because they just want more of the same plastic crap...

Then you realize that it's not necessarily the celebrities that help shallow
crap sell, but the other way around: people want shallow crap and create
celebrities of those who make it.

------
johnhattan
I think my favorite part of that game was Cher as the voice of the fortune-
telling machine. The whole part of the fortune telling machine was to allow
you to save your in-game progress in exchange for coins.

Probably the first game ever that hired a celebrity to narrate the "Save Your
Progress" feature.

